# North American Fur Auction



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Well just got my first check from north American fur sold one raccoon XXL 1-11 grade 2-3 clarity got $14 after freight and commission got a check for $10.51 hope that don't put me in a higher tax bracket. Still a bunch held over for the next sale.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I have some **** and coyotes on the Feb sale. The Michigan Trappers Assoc. sale at Ravenna paid some better prices on ****. NAFA grades really tough. But it's not about money.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Your right didn't take only about 30 ***** had more fun than anything else took 7 one night in November had twin 12 year old shooting that hunt was worth the whole season. put him in 2 ukc **** hunts first and second going to a ukc squirrel hunt on Saturday you don't have to kill a lot to have a ball.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a sale In Otisville this Saturday. I would expect some **** to go over 20.00 at the sale.

Griff


----------

